# Parco Ras  Mohammed, granchi, circoncisione e beduinate.



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2015)

Finalmente escursione fuori dal dorato resort.
Partenza alle 9 verso il parco naturale di Ras Mohammed.
Con tanto di immersione.
Appena in strada, un posto di blocco.
Ne passeremo 6 in venti chilometri, senza contare tutte le camionette e i posti fissi lungo il percorso.
Il pullman viaggia come un pazzo. Il conducente sorpassa a destra e sinistra, fuma, parla al cellulare e ogni tanto si fa pure una sorsata di the.
Io prego di nuovo il padrone di casa di farci arrivare a sera, sani e salvi.
Lungo il tragitto ci fermiamo in un negozio ad affittare le mute per l' immersione.
Entro nel bugigattolo sporco e subito vengo arpionata da un egiziano sdentato che mi sbatte  contro un muro e comincia a fissarmi da capo a piedi.
Due secondi dopo ho in mano una muta pesantissima che puzza da fare schifo.
Mi intima di provarla.
Ho un brivido. Guardo Mattia sgomenta. Pure lui mi rimanda uno sguardo sgomento al cubo.
-Ci prenderemo le piattole- sussurro.
-E anche la scabbia- risponde. Poi ride -ma a te queste schifezze piacciono.-
Alzo gli occhi al cielo -No. Non mi piacciono queste cose, mi piacciono  i cadaveri e tutto lo sciibile della decomposizione e...-
-Basta o vomito. Comunque. Vuoi immergerti e vedere la barriera in un'acqua gelida senza protezione?-
Ci penso un attimo.
OK. Che piattole siano. Ci spiattoleremo tornando in Italia. Che sará mai. 
E, raccapricciata, mi infilo la muta.
OK
È della mia misura.
Esco dal bugigattolo e mi faccio una sigaretta.
Due passi e ho un poliziotto dietro, con l' immancabile mitra puntato altezza uomo.
Poliziotto...beh. Presumo lo sia. È vestito come un civile,  ha la panza da bevitore di birra... Cioè. Avrebbe potuto essere uno squilibrato qualunque, ma considerato che a pochi metri c' è  una camionetta dell esercito con tanto di gente armata intorno super tranquilla...insomma.
Presumo sia uno di loro, o siamo nella merda fino al collo. Per dire.
Comunque.
Quanto tutti hanno trovato la muta piattolosa della loro vita,  ripartiamo e venti minuti dopo entriamo al parco.
Dire che è bello non rende l'idea. 
Ci siamo immersi, abbiamo preso il sole poi ci siamo sbafati un  pranzo beduino in piatti di plastica, sotto una tenda, con sempre intorno gente in nero, armata.
Si.
Vagamente ansiolitico.
Mattia e altri due decidono di andare a fare ancora un immersione, io e altre due gentili donzelle rimaniamo con la guida, un figo da cinema,  uno dei  maschi piú belli che abbia mai visto.
Comincia a parlare con le altre di religione.
Sono appoggiata ad un pilastro della tenda e dó le spalle al gruppo, ascoltando ma non intervengo. Sono nel mio mondo parallelo in completo relax.
Spiega che alle donne beduine non è permesso farsi vedere e che si sposano molto presto.
Laura gli chiede come fanno i ragazzi a vedere chi sposano, se queste non escono mai.
Yussef risponde che la cosa è complicata, che in sostanza vanno in avanscoperta le madri dei ragazzi, che controllano tutto della eventuale futura nuora e poi riferiscono.
Per farla breve alla fine si vedono (vedono per modo di dire, perché lei sará sempre velata) e se a lei non piace il futuro sposo, offre al padre di lui un the senza zucchero, mentre se invece...slurp e yum, il the ovviamente sarà dolce.
Penso a mia suocera. Sarebbe stato il suo sogno poter scegliere le muore, soprattutto la sottoscritta essendo colei che ha ingabbiato il suo adorato primogenito.
Mi perdo  nei pensieri, forse il the squisito beduino che sto bevendo ha qualche droga dentro, perché l argomento alle spalle è cambiato e non ho capito quando.
Sento Youssef spiegare che, per i musulmani, il paradiso è  trovare dopo 7 vergini, donne per gli uomini e uomini per le donne.
-Ma non erano 70?- chiede Paola.
-No. Sono sette. Ma ognuno mette il numero che vuole-
Mi volto -Sette uomini vergini come premio?- chiedo. Non me lo ricordavo onestamente.
-Si. Se sei una donna musulmana e vai in paradiso ci sono sette uomini vergini che ti aspettano-
Risolini civettuoli.  Ma io non rido, e prima che il cervello ordini alla bocca di tacere...
-Minchia che palle sette uomini vergini! Non è un premio, ma ná punizione divina proprio! E che fai, la nave scuola con sette che nuotano nel letto e gli devi mettere le freccette indicatrici?- esclamo. 
Poi mi fermo. 
Oh oh. Forse non sono nel posto giusto per fare questo discorso.
Ma Youssef scoppia a ridere, e a ruota gli altri.
-Ma come, non ti piacerebbe?- mi chiede  socchiudendo gli occhi marroni vellutati.  Mazzica cosa gli farei a questo. 
Tolgo dalla testa ogni pensiero impuro e rispondo -Ma ti pare che sia tipa da avere tempo da perdere?-
Battute da caserma per circa dieci minuti poi non so come si passa alla circoncisione.
Intanto nel gruppo si sono accodate tre tipe, quindi siamo sei donne intorno ad un egiziano che spantega involontariamente ormoni in giro come se fossero noccioline e comincia ad essere vagamente inquieto.
la conversazione va avanti magnificando i pipini circoncisi, che bisogna provare almeno una volta nella vita ( come il pellegrinaggio alla Mecca), perché merita.
A quel punto la domanda é d'obbligo.
Sei donne occidentali fissano inzoccolate il povero Yussef, che passa da un viso all' altro sempre piú preoccupato.
-..dicci caro...sei circonciso vero?-
A quel punto la conversazione dopo il suo sì,  degenera nel porno, ma abbiamo avuto poco tempo per approfondire in quanto poco dopo, gli aventi diritto di tutte, sono riemersi dalla barriera, narrandoci di murene infuocate, pipistrelli subacquei e serpenti marini a tre occhi, e anche di una medusa gigante con cui hanno lottato.
Noi tutte, con gli occhiali da sole, ascoltiamo le epiche avventure ma ognuna fissa il pacco circonciso di Yussef.

L'ultima tappa é dalle mangrovie. Mangrovie che desalinizzano l' acqua di mare, buttando fuori il sale dalle foglie.
La cosa non mi interessa molto e comincio a filmare per affari miei il panorama intorno, che mi lascia senza fiato dalla bellezza ogni volta.
In un tutt'uno con il deserto sento  Mattia che mi chiama.
Mi giro sempre filmando e attraverso l' obbiettivo gli vedo una faccia strana.
Abbasso la telecamera e lo guardo senza filtri -Che cavolo hai visto? Un dromedario assassino?-
-...Tebina...hai visto dove sei?-
Aggrotto le sopracciglia. Che domanda stupida é? -Certo che ho visto dove sono. In mezzo alle mangrovie. Sei scemo?-
Lui fa un sospiro - Appunto. E cosa c'è in mezzo alle mangrovie?-
Ho un attimo di paresi cerebrale e istantaneamente mi si azzera la salivazione. 
Cristo.
Abbasso lo sguardo verso i piedi e vedo.
Vedo un tappeto di granchi azzurri e rossi che camminano velocissimi ovunque. Non sono tutti uguali, alcuni hanno un unica chela enorme, altri due normali.
Scoppio a piangere terrorizzata. Lo smartphone cade, sento il cuore in testa e  orecchie,   sono completamente salinizzata sul posto e sto per farmi la pipí addosso.
Mattia mi tocca, ha recuperato il cellulare e poi recupera me che sono rigida come un cadavere, ma non riesco a muovermi cosí mi prende in braccio, portandomi via.
Mi fa sedere sopra un masso, bevo, mi fa una sigaretta e leggermente mi calmo.
Smetto di frignare e normalizzo il respiro, concentrandomi sulla sabbia.
Passa uno scarabeo nero cangiante bellissimo, osservo la sua camminata nervosa, lo prendo in mano e lo guardo al sole ammirando l' arcobaleno di colori che rimanda, mentre lui sgambetta furioso con le zampe. Lo poso, sorridendo a Mattia.
-Te la sei vista brutta racchia...-
-Come cazzo ho fatto a non pensarci che in mezzo alle mangrovie ci abitano...ci abitano...- Non riesco manco a dirlo.
Reprimo un brivido.
Mattia mi abbraccia. 
Ebbene si. Solo loro mi terrorizzano in maniera totale ed assoluta. Ne ho una vera fobia.
E possono essere morti, vivi, alla TV,  su un giornale, lunghi un metro o pochi centimetri che la solfa non cambia.
Che poi é strana. Solo i granchi. Non i crostacei. Non i ragni. Non i paguri. 
Boh. 

Rientriamo al resort alle sei sera, quando ormai é giá ampiamente buio e il vento desertico sferza tutto.

Con Mattia andiamo a cena in uno dei mille ristoranti del resort....
Un ristorante giapponese.
Idea di Mattia naturalmente, e non ho avuto il coraggio di cazziarlo, visto il salvataggio dei granchi e poi era così entusiasta del giapponese in Egitto.:unhappy:
Io ero giá pronta a passare i giorni successivi sciolta sul cesso, nelle migliori delle ipotesi.
Comunque.
Alle otto esatte siamo seduti su sedie a trampoli con davanti una piastra enorme da cucina.
Il cibo verrà preparato sotto i nostri occhi.
Siamo in otto. Io e Mattia proprio davanti all egiziano vestito da Samurai che improvvisamente appare.
E lo spettacolo comincia.
Prepara riso facendo volare posate e ingredienti, che in un paio di occasioni ho temuto mi cadessero in testa, poi mi sono rilassata quando ho capito che non ci sarebbe stato pesce crudo, ma solo cotto.
Non abbiamo mangiato giapponese ovviamente, ma comunque non male.
Usciti di li abbiamo bighellonato senza meta in mezzo a sta cattedrale nel deserto, poi a mezzanotte ci é venuta fame e ci siamo accodati ad una banda di russi che si stavano facendo fare carne alla brace e patatine fritte.
Ho bevuto una vodka Lemon con acqua tonica e sono svenuta ubriaca.

Ho sognato di fare una visita andrologica a Yussef, sincerandomi che fosse davvero circonciso.
:mexican:


----------



## Alessandra (29 Marzo 2015)

Ras mohammed e' meravigliosa, ho foto magnifiche di quel paradiso 

L'ho provato il pipino circonciso. ...Sinceramente preferisco quello normale....e' anche più sensibile


----------

